# Where to buy Game Manuals (PS2)



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

So when it comes to my games, I have a bit of an OCD when it comes to them. But I'm sure others do as well. I need a site where I can buy game manuals/covers/cases. I'm okay with the covers because even though I have some Platinum hits, they're still official. But I just want the manuals the most.

And while it seems like a trivial thing to complain about, I just feel like I got ripped off when buying it from EBGames. I don't understand either because why would someone NOT include a manual when trading the game in? And if it came to trade my games in, they take off some dollars because of lack of manuals.

Anyways, what I need are:

Final Fantasy X-2 instructions.
Burnout 3 Takedown instructions.
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time instructions.

Those are the only 3 games that don't have manuals. So is there a site or maybe someplace on eBay that sells them?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So when it comes to my games, I have a bit of an OCD when it comes to them. But I'm sure others do as well. I need a site where I can buy game manuals/covers/cases. I'm okay with the covers because even though I have some Platinum hits, they're still official. But I just want the manuals the most.
> 
> And while it seems like a trivial thing to complain about, I just feel like I got ripped off when buying it from EBGames. I don't understand either because why would someone NOT include a manual when trading the game in? And if it came to trade my games in, they take off some dollars because of lack of manuals.
> 
> ...


case covers i know a site where you can printe em free it is cdcovers.cc

you may need good paper and colored ink


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, my sister's bf is giving me a copy of Shadow of the Colossus, and his didn't come with a game cover, so he printed his off on regular paper in color, no black. What kind of paper/printer do you need, do you know?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

This might be a good site.

http://www.videogameinstructionbooklets.co...vlet/StoreFront


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you just google that?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Did you just google that?


No, someone else ask the same sort of question once and they asked if this this site is good or not.

I can link you to the original topic if you want.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

I just want a reliable site that isn't going to take my money and constantly go "it's shipped. status has changed. we don't have it. it's shipped. lost in mail."


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I just want a reliable site that isn't going to take my money and constantly go "it's shipped. status has changed. we don't have it. it's shipped. lost in mail."


Well, here's the topic if you want to look at it.

http://gbatemp.net/t279445-is-this-a-trusted-site

People said it's a ok site.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

That doesn't help at all....


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That doesn't help at all....


Well, I tried. It's just the site that popped in my head when I look at the title.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

I messaged him seeing if he got his stuff.

Feel free to post other sites.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 11, 2011)

The site is safe! In fact, I received the package after 2-3 days. They came as if they're new which I am happy about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 12, 2011)

Just ordered from that site 15 bucks worth of stuff.. hopefully they do it right.


----------

